# How reliable are boot sizes in different brands?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm a 9.5 street shoe, but my Ride Jackson Boas are size 11. Based on this, I'm a little skeptical of boot sizes. No biggie if I'm buying new ones in the store, but when looking through craigslist (or this forum) it's a big concern. Also an issue for mail-order, although those places usually have a good exchange policy. (still a hassle, though)

I did what wiredsport asked in another thread and measured my foot, and I'm 27.5 cm (both feet about the same). So, is there any way for me to improve my odds of buying a used boot without lots of driving around and visiting and trying on? Or should I ask potential sellers to measure their own foot before I visit? Yeah, that'll go over big


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

There is nearly zero reliability in boot sizes. Even mondo sizes, that are supposed to be the metric measurement, aren't reliable. Adding in that you want used boots makes it even worse because different feet will break in boots in different ways.

It would be awesome if companies started making PDF files that have the outline for the stock footbed but that would take away from in store sales.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well, I'm just considering used boots. I'm also considering mail-order. Fortunately my Jacksons are still in good shape, so I'm not "motivated". But if a great deal comes along...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

9.5 street but 11 boot? wtf?

27.5 = 9.5


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i wear a 9.5 street shoe and have had 3 pairs of size 9 boots in the last 5 years...


----------



## clankfu (Jan 29, 2010)

I would never buy boots without trying them on.


----------



## fostpaint (Mar 16, 2008)

john doe said:


> There is nearly zero reliability in boot sizes. Even mondo sizes, that are supposed to be the metric measurement, aren't reliable. Adding in that you want used boots makes it even worse because different feet will break in boots in different ways.
> 
> It would be awesome if companies started making PDF files that have the outline for the stock footbed but that would take away from in store sales.


That might help with shape of the footprint, but doesn't include elevations, arch support, and other things that contribute to good boot fit. Sadly, the best and arguably only way to get boots is to try them on yourself, preferably with a qualified boot fitter helping you out.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Size 11 boot from a street 9.5? That sounds really wrong. I'm a 9.5 street, and my current boot is 10.

It sounds like you have the wrong idea about boot fitment and comfort.

The boot shouldn't be super comfortable out of the box. They need to fit snugly at first because after you break them in, they will loosen up and the liner will form to your feet shape.

Do you have heel lift in your current boot? Heel lift is bad... very bad.

You actually can order boots online. Just get ready to return them a few times (shipping costs if no return sticker is provided).


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Leo said:


> Size 11 boot from a street 9.5? That sounds really wrong. I'm a 9.5 street, and my current boot is 10.
> 
> It sounds like you have the wrong idea about boot fitment and comfort.


Seriously, it concerned me when I bought them. I actually stared at the salescritter and said "that CANNOT be right". But my big toe just touches the end when I first put them on. It's possible that a 10.5 would work if the liner expanded a bit, but definitely nothing less.

I should ask, though -- is a US size 11 the same as a Canadian size 11? The Rides specifically say US 11, and of course all the shoes I buy locally are in Canadian size.

I think the central point here though is that the stated boot size is only good for a ranging shot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

US/Euro/UK/Japan/Mondo


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Meh, sizing is all messed up nowadays. Street shoes I wear anything between a 9.5-10.5. Shirts seems to fit me pretty universally, pants however can vary greatly, some 32's are loose as hell, some are snug.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah things are screwy these days.. a 10 used to be a 10 no matter what.. makes buying online kinda sketchy


----------



## Liquidnails (Sep 24, 2010)

I wear a size 11-11.5 street shoe, Salomon abd Burton boots fit me perfect @ sz 10.5, and DC boots fit me at 11.5. Salomon boots definitely seem to be narrower, too.


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Ride boots are super small. I ride a 7.5 Burton a 7 in Thirtytwo and an 8-8.5 Ride. I sell Ride boots too and they are really short, but the toe box really molds and packs nicely. Buying them really snug is a good idea with the Intuition liner. But that's my preference. I love Ride boots, but they definitely run smaller than most brands.

So, you're probably a 10.5 or 11 in a Ride boot even if you ride a size smaller in other brands.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

Just about everyone is gonna tell you that buying boots online is a huge gamble... you really never know what a companies sizing is. However, if you're planning on buying another pair of Ride boots then the sizing should be the same and you shouldn't have a problem... but in some cases the companies actually don't have consistent sizing so even then you can't he sure.
Bottom line, buying boots online is a big risk and It's so much better to just take the extra time and go try them on. It's better to do that than end up ordering boots that are too small or too big and it would definitely be bad to just use them anyways because you don't want to take the time to exchange them, its really important for boots to fit right, it could lead to some pretty serious injuries with your ankles.


----------

